# Need Room to rent in Telluride



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey all,

I need to rent a room in Telluride for the remainder of the ski season. Will only be there about half the time as I will be in Silverton/Durango the rest. Could spend up to $500 month, and would basically be a place to crash after skiing, don't need anything fancy. Thanks! AA


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

i think there's two places opening up in big billies. check there.


----------

